# Customizing an Ankona SUV



## blittle (Jun 3, 2012)

A friend wanted some custom work done on his Ankona 14' SUV.  This has taken longer than I'd like but the winter weather and my busy work schedule took a toll on this weekend project's finishline.  

I think this is either the first or second 14' SUV made.  A sweet little skiff, but needed a little tlc glass work and rod holders.  While I was in it I went ahead took out some oyster scratches and plan to spray the hull to make this skiff pretty much a new.



This is what I started out with.




































































































I'll be adding a few hand cut seadek add-ons in the next few days.


----------



## cturner149 (Jul 3, 2012)

Already looking great! Can't wait to see the rest.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

little, know's how to do it. noice...


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

boom, thats nice bra


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

coming along nicely!!


----------



## kyleh (Nov 3, 2012)

Nice work... Can you add some pics showing the outside sides of hull.. Would like to see how it looks. All new Ankona boats have no chines/flare along lower sides of hull. Why does the Native have them??


----------



## blittle (Jun 3, 2012)

Finished up the rod holders this weekend.  Still have reel pads but I'll add those later.











Here you go klh84. It's a pretty dry ride for a sub 15' hull length.











Cheap labor and good looking too.


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

Little. I need new non skid applied to my Ranger Banshee. If you and the Mrs. ever want to chase South Florida tarpon let me know. I'm sure we can work out a deal.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

> Nice work... Can you add some pics showing the outside sides of hull.. Would like to see how it looks.  All new Ankona boats have no chines/flare along lower sides of hull. Why does the Native have them??


The chines on the side can cause some minor hull slap, but I love that bow flair...like Little said, it really is one hell of a dry boat for its size.


----------



## blittle (Jun 3, 2012)

Putting it back together.


----------



## monte (Apr 8, 2013)

wow u are doing some nice work. in last pic it looks like rocks the skiff is on, i have seen others do it before in pics. is it foam blocks? keep up the good work cant wait to see it done


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

Great work! I like the way the rod holders came out. Is this a tiller or remote steer? I assume remote by the way the polling platform is setup, however I don't see a console in the first pic.


----------



## blittle (Jun 3, 2012)

Those are foam blocks. 

This is a tiller steer setup.


----------

